# Yet Another Small Underwear for Small Toddlers Thread



## TSomm (Jun 15, 2009)

My 2.5-yo girl is 23lbs wet and wants to wear big girl underwear. In my research for really tiny underwear for toddlers I've seen that people recommend the Hanna Andersson brand. I picked them up in the smallest size and they're still too small, despite my attempts to shrink them. What else have you tried that worked? She's super skinny, still wearing 12 months shorts.


----------



## newmamalizzy (Jul 23, 2010)

Gerber makes cloth training pants in 18 month. I've never seen them in a store, but you can get them online. Also, my daughter has been known to use the bloomers from 6-9 month sized dresses as undies. They work surprisingly well.


----------



## lilgreenmama (Jun 5, 2009)

I ordered tiny training pants from the ec store. The ones that Under the Nile makes we're the smallest I could find. The bloomers is a cheap/easy option, or you could just use pull-on wool covers.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

we got the 2t panties at walmart and they fit just fine. she's been wearing them since she was around 20 lbs and shes tall.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

oh and im always running across small diaper covers at second hand stores for cheap that work great for panties as well


----------



## TSomm (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

Well on the plus size, those Hannas will work for 2+ years once they do fit her. We love them.

I'd go with the Gerber training pants which you can get even smaller than Hannas.


----------



## nstewart (Nov 6, 2010)

Do you have an H&M where you live? They have size 1-2 underwear that are pretty small. We did EC with my tall, skinny, boy and I think they started fitting him around 18 mos or so. Also, they are WAAYY less than the Hanna Anderson (which are lovely, don't get me wrong!) and you can get them without licensed characters if that's important to you.


----------



## themothership (Mar 2, 2009)

I was going to suggest the character ones at walmart. not my favorite because well, who needs cartoon characters on their butt? but they have fit my 30 month old for almost a year. and she weighs 24lbs now, on a good day. they are baggy, but they stay up.


----------



## LeaPea (Oct 7, 2009)

We use Hanes size 2t/3t. My daughter is 23 lbs and they fit fine. We get ours at Target: http://www.target.com/p/hanes-toddler-girls-6-pack-brief-assorted-colors/-/A-14042154


----------

